# Mon Mac ne voit plus mon iPod



## jj.dr (3 Février 2004)

J'ai 2 pwb + 1 fixe (G4 AGP) + 1 ipod

Habituellmeent je me sers de mon portable avec mon ipod pour les synchros. je m'en sers également pour des sauvegardes de mon DD

M'étant fait piquer mon portable habituel, je branche l'autre portable (ou je n'ai pas de musique) sur mon ipod pour restaurer mon profil sauvegardé...

... et là patratra avant que j'ai eu le temps de dire ouf il m'efface toutes mes musiques sur l'ipod !

... chance, je duplique mes musiques que le fixe G4

... donc je connecte au port FW du susdit l'ipod

... et là patatra il ne reconnait pas l'ipod ! L'ipod est en charge, donc le cable est ok, mais ni itunes, ni utilitaire disque ne voit l'ipod. 

J'en ai un peu marre de la scoumoune : help !!!

merci
JJ


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Solution: réinitialise, tu n'as plus rien à perdre


----------



## rmx (13 Février 2004)

Bonsoir,

Même problème apparement que jj.dr

Mon iPod (G3) ne monte plus sur mon eMac, parcontre pas de probleme sur un autre au boulot (G4) par exemple.

J'ai tout essayé, reboot de l'ipod, restauration complete, reinstallation du firmware, redémarrage ,  et l'essai avec l'iPod d'un ami ne monte pas lui non plus bref, je pense avoir un probleme avec le port firewire  est-ce possible ? 
y'a t'il un moyen de verifier ? avec un utilitaire founi avec Panther ?

(dans préférence, l'option monter l'ipod, est activée, et dans "information sur ce mac"  l'ipod n'apparait pas non plus


Merci pour votre aide, je n'en puiplu.


----------



## alfred (14 Février 2004)

tech tool pro 4 (très loin d'être gratuit, on est d'accord) permet de tester les prises firewire.


----------



## rmx (14 Février 2004)

merci

je vient de faire le test avec TechTool, effectivement il me dit que le firewire est absent   : (

si quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus sur une eventuelle réparation, son coût, ce qu'il faut remplacer, etc  

(mon eMac (13 mois) n'est plus sous garantie)


je viens de me rendre compte que mon sujet ne concerne plus l'iPod, j'en suis désolé


----------



## ZeRoux (19 Février 2004)

Est ce que ton iPod est reconnu, jusque que iTunes se lance et là plus rien ?


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (10 Juillet 2004)

rmx a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus sur une eventuelle réparation, son coût, ce qu'il faut remplacer, etc ?
> (mon eMac (13 mois) n'est plus sous garantie)



Le contrôleur Firewire est soudé sur la carte mère.
Perso, j'ai eu le coup avec mon G4 de bureau
-> zou, une carte PCI FW à 17 euros et j'ai 3 nouveaux ports.

Sinon, avec une machine monobloc ou un portable, pas de miracle, changement de carte mère, ou alors, faut sortir le fer à souder etc. :-(


----------



## nocturne (24 Janvier 2008)

pour les ports FW il faut faire un reset de la carte mere en utilisant le terminal (attention clavier anglais)
RESET-NVRAM   (puis entrée
RESET-ALL        (puis entrée)

le mac redemarre et le port devrait refonctionner

@+


----------

